# Happy Birthday, Butch!



## apicius9 (Aug 8, 2011)

Best wishes to you, Butch, I hope you will have a great day out there in the East. Good for you that it isn't a Wednesday, so you have time to celebrate 

:thumbsup: :hula::hula::hbday:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday Butch!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday Butch!


----------



## l r harner (Aug 8, 2011)

i hope it goes well i want to make myself a new folder today


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy happy! Making yourself a bday present is a great way to spend the day!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 8, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tk59 (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy birthday, Butch!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday, man!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 8, 2011)

Whoot Have a great day  :thebbq:


----------



## Ratton (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Butch,

Hope you are having a great birthday!!!:knife:


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy birthday!! And let us know how your project turns out.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you!
You live in a zoo
You smell like a monkey
and you look like one too!

Oops, sorry, wrong Birthday song.
Happy Birthday Butch. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Daniel Fairly (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## l r harner (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks guys folder is not finished but maybe tomorrow


----------



## l r harner (Aug 9, 2011)

thout you might like to see what it looks like so far


----------



## Daniel Fairly (Aug 9, 2011)

Killer! looking good man!


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

People who also share it with you:

Mel Tillis
Dustin Hoffman
Connie Stevens
Roger Federer


----------



## tk59 (Aug 9, 2011)

l r harner said:


> thout you might like to see what it looks like so farView attachment 1370



That is a nasty-looking knife. cool: What's it for?


----------



## l r harner (Aug 9, 2011)

box opening and when i scale it down a bit i think it mightbecome a cooks close friend


----------



## l r harner (Aug 9, 2011)

goodchef1 said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> People who also share it with you:
> 
> ...


 
funnyer then that is that its was also my grandfathers (in witch i was named ) my oldest sister and now my youngest neice 
my step dad is on the 6 and my brother was on the 4th (can you say cake buffet)


----------

